

Techcrunch to endorse US Presidential candidates - rms
http://primaries.techcrunch.com/

======
kkim
Prediction: Ron Paul('s botnet) will win with 99.94% of the vote.

~~~
rms
I'd put the over/under at 70.

Edit: Never underestimate the Ron Paul botnet, he's at 87% right now.

